# Hello to all



## GregP (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm a musician and teacher living in the north of England.

I started out as an orchestral cellist but fell into writing by doing some music for radio ads about 20 years ago. That was when we were still allowed to call them Jingles!

Since then I have written mainly for amateur orchestras and choirs and not done much recording at all.

However, I have finally managed to build a small studio in my home and am beginning the long learning curve climb and trying to cope with the new technology. How things have changed.

I'll write anything but my particular area of interest/knowledge tends towards orchestral music.

I heard about this site through a friend who is a professional animator and continues to maintains my computers everytime I manage to break something!

Glad to be on board. Looking forward to talking to you guys.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome to VI Greg. Glad you found us - enjoy the forum!


----------



## madbulk (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome, Greg. 
Hope you realize.... the big cheese just spent his 5000th post welcoming you. We got balloons dropping from the rafters, streamers, confetti, marching band. 
Hope you can live up to all this.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome Greg o-[][]-o 




madbulk @ 21st October 2010 said:


> Welcome, Greg.
> Hope you realize.... the big cheese just spent his 5000th post welcoming you. We got balloons dropping from the rafters, streamers, confetti, marching band.
> Hope you can live up to all this.



OMG, yesterday Mr Frederick spent his 4999th post to me >8o

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## GregP (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha! Thanks for the big welcome fellas. 

All the best

GregP


----------

